# Using a Gardner Bait Bomb



## Buckeye Bob

In addition to a hair rigged hook bait many anglers use a packbait wrapped around it to increase bait signature. This can be done by hand or by the use of a Gardner Bait Bomb which has become my favorite over the last couple years.

Here is a hair rigged hookbait of 2 boilies









Here is some packbait, in a bucket, this particular one is steam rolled oats, Panko breadcrumbs and cream corn.









Here is the packbait after it has been compressed in the Gardner Baitbomb. Notice the slit in the side (allows to slide on line)...notice the bigger recess in the bottom of the compressed bait...this allows you to slide it down over a slip sinker or over your bait. Caution: Don't put it over your hookbait if you have any doubt that it will not break down and expose your hookbait. After sliding it over the bait or egg sinker it still requires a little hand packing to further tighten it up...but, not a lot.









Here is a picture of the final bait package to be cast out...a packbait wrapped around your hook and haired hookbait. Once on the bottom the packbait will break apart into many small particles giving additional attraction and a larger "sight" signature....your hookbait will be in this loose pile 









If interested in various "packbaits" or "method mixes" a search of this forum should bring up several. Really improves your catch rate. Good fishing all, see you on the bank.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Here is the recipe for the panko breadcrumb and steam rolled oats packbait used above. Many more are available if you "Search"...this forum for "packbait" or "method mix."

Panko Breadcrumb Packbait (this recipe can be used on it's own or combined with oat packbait)

2 lbs Panko breadcrumb
1 can and 3 tablespoons of canned Creamed Corn
Flavoring if desired, food coloring if desired
Mix up very well in bucket.

Steam rolled oats Packbait (can be used on own or combined with Panko shown above)

10 cups steam rolled oats
1 can plus 3 tablespoons canned cream corn
flavoring and food coloring if desired

Turn 1.5 cups of your 10 cups into flour in a blender.
Mix the oats and flour thoroughly
Add flavoring and coloring to the cream corn
pour in cream corn and mix thoroughly.

Both of these baits work best if let to set in a cover 2.5 gal plastic bucket for around 3 hours.

To make the combined Oats N Panko I showed in the picture, I make the oats packbait in 1 bucket..the panko in another and let sit over night. Then using 2 other buckets I put 1/2 the oats and 1/2 the breadcrumb in each bucket....mix together thoroughly. Once the 2 batches are mixed thoroughly they can both be combined in, and will fill, a 2 1/2 gal. bucket.

Good fishing all....see ya on the bank.


----------



## Jfields

Great info as always. I always have good luck adding hemp seed to my pack bait. The only issue with this is that they usually ignore boilies when I do this, so I have to use some type of corn as a hook bait.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Hemp seed is a great additive to any packbait or spod mix...I've not had any issues with them ignoring boilies though...but, you can never go wrong with corn. Good fishing to ya.


----------

